# Things in Video Games you Hate



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

Discuss things in video games that you despise, such as missions, mechanics, leveling, gameplay, character aspects, etc.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2021)

-Quantity over quality game design (99% of open world games) 
-Obsession with super realistic graphics (is it any surprise all those super realistic games have sleep inducing gameplay?) Not to mention, it's bland and unimaginative.
-Watered down/streamlined mass appeal games that try to cater to everyone. The "there is something for everybody" approach of throwing a huge load of different and unrelated gameplay mechanics in your game just means everybody is mildly satisfied at best. 
-Any modern shooter game. 
-Games that tout a 'hard mode' but only change the amount of damage you take. Does not address the fact that you'll likely already be familiar with enemy ai patterns.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

Any game made in modern times that has a number of lives the player has. I also dislike save points where you have to progress through parts of the game to save progress instead of just being able to save either right at the moment, or at least when you quit to go to the main menu.


----------



## Punji (Apr 6, 2021)

Micro-transactions, meaningless or non-existent progression, and artificial difficulty.

(Artificial difficulty being number changes rather than circumstance changes. High difficulty just means things cost slightly more, are less abundant, or the player simply needs more of the same resources than before.)


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 6, 2021)

Escort missions.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Escort missions.


Especially if the player is killable not only by A.I enemies, but also by you, if you aren't careful.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

I generally hate it when certain games tend to follow the same generic standard, like when they make a plot in a shooter, it's always the same kind of generic enemies, with all the elements directing to overused plots that have been used for years.

And all the remakes of WW2, despite this  history having embraced far more wars other than WW2. Barely anything on the cold war, and there is a good deal for the Vietnam War, bt I'd like to see them either go back, or at least post-modern. I haven't seen many things with the Afghan wars and such, so more so, more coverage on more historical battles would be nice.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 6, 2021)

"Easy" difficulty that isn't easy.  I don't care how much you think we need to bring back "Nintendo Hard." If I want the story without the insane challenge, I paid for the game, let me enjoy it.

Games that turn into jobs.  If I feel like I should be owed a paycheck after playing your game for a few hours, you have failed completely as a game designer. 

Blatantly cheating AI. As a gameplay engineer, this really pisses me off and I see it all the time. AI cheats; that's a necessity in most games to keep the challenge level where it needs to be. But it shouldn't be obvious. Auto aim is a great example.  Animations and aim offsets never perfectly line your AI's gun up with the their intended target. A small amount of auto aim is expected or the AI will miss all the time. But if your AI fires magic bullets that can hit the player 100% of the time no matter how far away they are or what direction the AI is pointing, you have failed as a gameplay engineer. 

Unbreakable invulnerably. I see this crap in boss fight designs all the time. If you're going to make an enemy invulnerable to a player's primary attack, fine, but give the player some way to break that invulnerably. Forcing them to wait until there's a tiny window of vulnerability and punishing them with a devastating enemy attack if they miss that window is an inexcusably lazy enemy design that makes the player feel frustrated and powerless, not engaged and powerful.

I could go on and on but those are easily my top pet peeves about video games.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Water levels


Fuckin' Maridia


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2021)

- Loot boxes. JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, this cancer is so obnoxious and feeds into people's addiction to gambling they should be either outright illegal or handled somewhat similar to how Australia did. And children using their family's credit card without permission or understanding of the consequences. Children don't understand the concept of finances and there should be clear guidelines on how to deal with this issue

- Hiding BASIC game mechanics, factions, etc, behind a bloody paid DLC

- False advertisement. Making false promises on what a game will offer, how it will play like, etc, and when the game releases actual gamers get their hands on the game for only to find out it may just be a piece of overpriced horse manure

- Game developers not listening to the community/fans. Want to make good games and actually make your customers happy? Listen to your community and fanbase and ignore the idiots over social media, Twatter in particular

- Catering to a screeching minority over social media who not only looks like they will never buy your game to begin with(let alone own a PC and/or a console) but have problems with playing shit like Mario Party

- I want my women to be beautiful, damn it. I am not interested in playing a landwhale that have muscles bigger than a rhino and looks like a man. I want my men to look like men and my women to look like women

- More games like Dark Souls. I absolutely love Dark Souls as it's not only challenging but provide a hella lot of entertainment. Remnant: From the Ashes was a very cool concept, similar to Dark Souls and set in a more modern world(think around 1960's/1970's), but the developers repeated the same boss mechanics/style too often with mob spam every few attacks and too easy-to-read attack patterns. Bit of a shame, really. After like 3 playthroughs I finally found the Tommygun and boy is it a fun gun xD

- I like my games to be a challenge to be overcome. Want it easy? Go play Candy Crush on the phone or something. Everyone's skills, talents and ability to understand and play games are different. Don't go around changing a game just because you don't like the expected skill/experience level for that game

- For the love of fuck, game reviewers need to be *competent* at games. Polygon, I am staring at you, and your Doom "review" in particular. You wouldn't want an illiterate person reviewing a book, so why would you want someone who is at best inexperienced with games review a game?

-


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 6, 2021)

Quantity over quality when it comes to DLCs.  A particularly large and well-thought-out DLC is basically like the expansion pack discs of the old days - whereas what I USUALLY see with DLCs these days is maybe a couple extra skins or a weapon or level or two.

The "wait to regen health ONLY" mechanic I see in way too many modern shooters.  I prefer a much more ACTIVE experience, whether that's resource management (like the shooters of old, or retraux entries like Amid Evil) or more aggressive play (such as the more recent Doom games, or Ultrakill).  Hiding while under fire and not being able to do anything about it ALL THE TIME ruins a gameplay experience.

I have to concur that fake difficulty (and overly tanky enemies in general) is a huge pet peeve of mine.

Believe it or not, I'm not a huge fan of the stereotypical "damsel in distress" kind of game, or at least games that portray women as too blatantly helpless.  If a video game uses female characters in prominent roles I'd rather they TRY to be competent.  Other than that I don't tend to have issues with female characters - I played a female Shepard in Mass Effect and my preferred voice set in Neverwinter Nights is meant for a female character.

Loot boxes... if someone made them completely an in-game thing with no outside microtransaction required and no mandate to rely on them (I think Digital Devil Saga had something like what I'm describing), I can put up with them.  It's when they involve outside cash, and ESPECIALLY when relevant items that make the game tolerable are locked in them with low chances, that I start throwing fits.

And I REALLY want to see more specialized games.  And I don't just mean specialized in regards to gameplay (the Katamari games) or difficulty (such as Dark Souls).  Explore ALL aspects of specialization.  And if you're going to have a game where a character has a disability or obscure condition, TAKE IT SERIOUSLY (I'm looking at you, "The Quiet Man").

I'll start there, we'll see if I come up with more.



Telnac said:


> Games that turn into jobs. If I feel like I should be owed a paycheck after playing your game for a few hours, you have failed completely as a game designer.



.....I think I'm going to have to actually ask for an example, as when I heard "game" and "job" together my mind immediately went to the RPG "Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale", and I'm pretty damn sure that's NOT what you were going for.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 6, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....I think I'm going to have to actually ask for an example, as when I heard "game" and "job" together my mind immediately went to the RPG "Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale", and I'm pretty damn sure that's NOT what you were going for.


Clash of Clans, specifically. I had fun with it at first but every update they added after clan wars just made the game less like something that I want to do and more like something that I have to do. I eventually said fuck this and left and I've been happier since. 

That's a trap I see a lot of online team based games get into. If I have to log into a game to play it every day to help my team keep chasing a moving target rather than logging on because I genuinely enjoy the game, that's not a game. That's a job and I want my damned paycheck.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 6, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Clash of Clans, specifically. I had fun with it at first but every update they added after clan wars just made the game less like something that I want to do and more like something that I have to do. I eventually said fuck this and left and I've been happier since.
> 
> That's a trap I see a lot of online team based games get into. If I have to log into a game to play it every day to help my team keep chasing a moving target rather than logging on because I genuinely enjoy the game, that's not a game. That's a job and I want my damned paycheck.


Ah yes, I've seen quite a few mobile games with this approach.  Even at least one idle game did this kind of thing.

.....y'know what, I'm going to add "daily login rewards" to the list in general, and "login streaks" specifically, as things I've grown to hate.  ESPECIALLY if you're hiding rare weapons behind a certain number of days logged in (Warframe did this with at least one of their guns, and it wasn't even that good of a weapon).  I put up with way too much of it during my MMO days and I DEFINITELY don't have the patience for it now that I have a job - or on many days, the leftover mental will to remember.  I'd like to be able to pick up a game, play it a bit, and put it down without pressure.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Grinding, a lot of it.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Quantity over quality when it comes to DLCs.  A particularly large and well-thought-out DLC is basically like the expansion pack discs of the old days - whereas what I USUALLY see with DLCs these days is maybe a couple extra skins or a weapon or level or two.
> 
> The "wait to regen health ONLY" mechanic I see in way too many modern shooters.  I prefer a much more ACTIVE experience, whether that's resource management (like the shooters of old, or retraux entries like Amid Evil) or more aggressive play (such as the more recent Doom games, or Ultrakill).  Hiding while under fire and not being able to do anything about it ALL THE TIME ruins a gameplay experience.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% with that one!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Grinding, a lot of it.


COD is a good example of intense grinds. Too many hours gone into that game alone...


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

Having a small inventory size available when you need perhaps double the amount of spaces to actually enjoy playing the game because you want to carry all the items you love without having to let go of any.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Auto saving, where I live the power goes out rather frequently.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

The AI gets cheats because it's basically stupid without them. Oh sure, those three mammoth tanks are just completely unable to see my stealth tank, but they're just creeping right towards them in hold fire position on the top of the map away from the battlefield.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 6, 2021)

Schoolchildren in online games.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2021)

Overly long tutorial sections.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Overly long tutorial sections.


I agree especially if you cannot skip them


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I agree especially if you cannot skip them


*Has flashbacks of Pokemon Sun*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Weapons that are useless on enemies or bosses for no particular reason other than they force you to get better ones.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 6, 2021)

I remember hating this boingy red/white thing in Sonic 3







Before we had Internet at home, I'd never know you just had to press up and down on the controller while on it, instead of jumping, to pass through


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Weapons that are useless on enemies or bosses for no particular reason other than they force you to get better ones.


This, and pretty much any weapon you love, that gradually becomes more useless as you and creatures level up, making you have to settle for something more powerful, which finding or buying can be very unpleasant


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

This entire boss fight.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This, and pretty much any weapon you love, that gradually becomes more useless as you and creatures level up, making you have to settle for something more powerful, which finding or buying can be very unpleasant



Literally that's the issue with most of he guns in fallout.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Literally that's the issue with most of he guns in fallout.


Fallout yes, but it's even worse with Borderlands


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Fallout yes, but it's even worse with Borderlands



Oh yeah, that lovely Jacobs gun just doesn't kill that big monster that is purple because reasons.


----------



## Hiridor (Apr 6, 2021)

Power creep.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Power creep.



Oh no, players who power creep. Everyone being the same faction or side because they have the better shit.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 7, 2021)

Noobs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2021)

*Me writing these down as someone who plans to be in said business, but covid said nah*

Uncontrollable random events that give NO actual warning or actual time to remotely prepare for it, especially in survival games.

Player: I wanna go kill this boss today.
Game: Ok.
Also Game: Jk, hound wave.
Me in middle of boss fight: The. What.

Basically playing don’t starve and every so often hounds come for you, your only warning is barking that gets louder, which comes only near a minute before it.
Seriously, it’s random how often the attacks come, and the window of knowing is so small, you’re fucked. Unless you’re base building.

I’ve been busy doing certain tasks that the hound waves make it hell, and the increased amount for later days make it annoying.
They’re easy to kite until 10 are on you.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 7, 2021)

Artsy graphic novels labelled as videogames because you sometimes have to click to get the story to move. I love that it exists so there's a niche for whatever audience is interested, but I hate it personally, I like having to actually play


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2021)

Un-skippable cutscenes


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 7, 2021)

Flight school in GTA San Andreas. This mission is killing me.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 7, 2021)

Lack of object permanence.

I can think of at least 2 or 3 games (All in the Ultima series, actually) where I either accidentally dropped an object or intentionally dropped an object I didn't think I needed anymore and found out near the end it was required to finish the game.  With no way to retrieve the item I had to start over.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2021)

Any update that destroys a game glitch or bug that actually makes the game better or more enjoyable without harming the gameplay itself, such as item duplication, or a trick that earns you a ton of currency with a few exchanges.


----------



## Frost Antares (Apr 7, 2021)

Not really hate, but I dislike when in RPGs there is an objective "best ending"
I like it way more when it´s like, every ending has its ups and downs, and you can only work towards the one you like most. Having a best one kinda cheapens the choices you make to get there tbh.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 12, 2021)

- Too many side quests. It overwhelms me because I feel like I gotta complete the whole game, but what ends up happening is I quit like halfway through. Y'all dunno how many attempts it took me to beat Skyrim because of that shit. I had to purposely force myself not to do any side quests to get through it. I don't mind a few here an there, but yikers.
- Platform mechanics in a game that isn't a platformer. I'm just awful at platformers, even extremely easy parts I struggle with. No idea why. When a game expects me to do platform mechanics out of nowhere... I either find a way around the mechanics, suffer through trying to do what most would consider easy, or quit.
- Grind in an RPG/MMO sense. I like survival grind to an extent. It's relaxing, I can listen to something in the background and tap one or two buttons on occasion while getting materials. Sometimes it's a little more involved, but generally speaking I can separate myself from the involved parts when I want to just chill. RPG grind tends to be "kill this same mob over and over to gain exp, then once you suffer for a few days multiple hours a day the game finally opens up for you". I. Hate. It.
- Surprise "fuck you" mechanics that can obliterate the entirety of what you accomplished and sometimes cannot be avoided or are only avoidable under certain circumstances. This includes things like permadeath or limited lives until game over, but it also includes mechanics you can find in some survival games. Ark for instance, there's a few that really grind my gears where you get little to no reaction time or if you're caught with your pants down you're just gonna get fucked and there's nothing you can do - it's avoid the mechanics or die. Don't Starve is another great example - it is way too punishing for me, I have to be in the mood to hate myself and have a friend with me who also wants to hate themselves to play that game anymore. It's such a shame because I love the game design and there are mechanics I love about it.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 12, 2021)

The Sniper class in TF2. I love the character but people who play as him can suck a fuck. Not to mention the bots. I hate it. One second you're having fun and then you're dead (headshot), without any warning.

Also the racist, sexist, homophobic adolescent gamers who seem to infest every server.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

Skimpy armor for female characters.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i hate games that don't let you to do things you can do in real life like making bullets disappear after a certain distance or making your character ridiculously non-athletic.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

I hate when a game grants you an animal companion, usually a dog, and it's either through gameplay or at a point in the story that it dies, either as part of the story, or because I just wasn't being careful enough.


----------



## sausy1 (Apr 13, 2021)

When a game has great game feel, but not good motivation to take advantage of it, or vice versa.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)

I hate when I play a game to riff on it with my partners only to find that it is unironically a good game.


----------



## sausy1 (Apr 13, 2021)

sausy1 said:


> When a game has great game feel, but not good motivation to take advantage of it, or vice versa.


Sorry, that had more to do with the technical side of game design, but this can seriously ruin a game.
I'm studying game design for career building by the way. =)


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate when a game grants you an animal companion, usually a dog, and it's either through gameplay or at a point in the story that it dies


This is why I hated Fable 3.


----------



## Speratic (Apr 14, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> This is why I hated Fable 3.


As someone who has a hard time being a bad guy in games, I literally couldn't not choose to bring my pupper back. Didn't even care that I also got to have my sister again. Give me back my freaking dog!

As someone who hates Skyrim, I really hate how it impacted RPGs. Now all any game wants to be is *insert title here* Skyrim. Has to be overly bloated, filled with pointless side quests, and the biggest open world map that takes you way too long to travel around just for the sake of saying you can. I'm a simple girl. Just give me games like the newest God of War or even like Dragon Age: Origins.

Also for the love of god devs PLEASE GIVE US BETTER FEMALE HAIRSTYLES! Not every girl wants to have short pixie cuts that make us look badass and masculine. I want more long hair options that aren't ponytails, a single braid, or long messy hair with bangs. Get more creative!

And give us better armor while you're at it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 14, 2021)

Speratic said:


> Also for the love of god devs PLEASE GIVE US BETTER FEMALE HAIRSTYLES!


THIS 

AND CURLY HAIR
I MEAN RINGLETS
NOT AFFRO OR RASTA 

MIXED NATIONALITIES

I AM SEVERELY UNDER REPRESENTED IN THE VIDEOGAME INDUSTRY


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Can i put 10+ games that all feel like every different serries from the past 20 years putting their characters in an example for a new feature in an unreal engine update(or a different game engine $


----------



## Lenago (Apr 14, 2021)

Auto battles...i hate games or rpgs that play for you.
Grinnding aint fun yeah, but i don't see, watching the game play by itself any more fun really...


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2021)

Speratic said:


> As someone who has a hard time being a bad guy in games, I literally couldn't not choose to bring my pupper back. Didn't even care that I also got to have my sister again. Give me back my freaking dog!
> 
> As someone who hates Skyrim, I really hate how it impacted RPGs. Now all any game wants to be is *insert title here* Skyrim. Has to be overly bloated, filled with pointless side quests, and the biggest open world map that takes you way too long to travel around just for the sake of saying you can. I'm a simple girl. Just give me games like the newest God of War or even like Dragon Age: Origins.
> 
> ...


I agree. It’s not practical or creative for game creators to only give female characters armor that’s sexually revealing instead of more protective armor that would be useful in real life circumstances.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

When you're godly powerful in the gameplay and absolutely pathetic in the cutscenes.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 14, 2021)

Games, usually RPGs, that take place in a fantasy universe with the possibility of hundreds of different creatures and playable characters, but every last playable character and goodguy is human while the villains actually take advantage of that world of possibilities by being hundreds of different creatures.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Baalf said:


> Games, usually RPGs, that take place in a fantasy universe with the possibility of hundreds of different creatures and playable characters, but every last playable character and goodguy is human while the villains actually take advantage of that world of possibilities by being hundreds of different creatures.


oh ho ho my friends has an rpg you'd love lol.

pity it doesn't work anymore thanks to the Adobepocalypse.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 18, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Escort missions.


That or a stealth mission. (Even worse both at the same time.)


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2021)

ZVTime said:


> That or a stealth mission. (Even worse both at the same time.)



migut extend that, stealth missions in a stright foward shoot everything game...

and non stealth missions in games ment to be a stealth game


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2021)

Doors that don't open


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 18, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Doors that don't open


Better than opening the door to the Mirror Room in Silent Hill 3 *shudders*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2021)

ZVTime said:


> Better than opening the door to the Mirror Room in Silent Hill 3 *shudders*



I love Silent Hill games. I never played #3, though. I even love the terrible movie. I even went to visit Centralia, PA.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

when they "based on a true story" but it's laughably not


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> when they "based on a true story" but it's laughably not


Silent Hill is a true story


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 24, 2021)

Girls who are supposed to be fighters, but have no armor or any way of protecting themselves, because they're just intended to be eye candy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 24, 2021)

-Oversized weapons. They're not "cool", they make you look stupid even if your character is supposed to be incredibly strong.
-Endless, repetitive banter
-Lootboxes
-"Sequels" that are just the same story all over again except a few plot points are different or expanded upon.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 24, 2021)

Games that seem to have to scramble to incorporate every single new feature of a game engine update even when it makes no sense, every new game fells the same


----------



## Punji (Apr 24, 2021)

"Random probability" that isn't random at all. Games like Fireaxis' XCOM, XCOM 2, and Rimworld are very heavily guilty of this.

70% chance to hit? Miss. Savescum that shot literally 30 times in a row, it will miss literally 30 times in a row. Take a similar shot on the same target with someone else, miss. Suddenly that 70% chance to hit will actually hit.

Rimworld is even worse. That pirate raider is missing an arm, bleeding to death from it, and is high on meth with a 2% chance of hitting my colonist? Well he's going to hit more times than my guy will with a 20% chance. (At least a part of this problem is due to bullets heading towards the spaces behind the person and being "interrupted" by the target, resulting in a "miss" that hits anyway.)

At what point does it stop being a fight about tactics and starts being a combat resource management game where the player lines up a sacrificial pawn to take hits for the rest of the team?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2021)

When the majority of items, skins, customizations, and levels are only unlockable through an online membership and paying.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 25, 2021)

Roguelikes I greatly prefer to have the same loadouts when playing through a game and not lose progression after failing a run. (However, I do like the roguelite video game Hades as it has a good a progression system and really good story.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2021)

When you can't skip dialogue/cutscenes. Or if you need to pause, it skips over the scene instead of pausing. 

When the best/only way to enjoy the game is to have friends. 

Tutorials so in-depth that is tells you how to use the A/interact button in every instance. 

Not being able to romance the characters I actually think are cool and having the story push/force you towards the icky ones.


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 25, 2021)

Multiplayer games where I'm punished for other people's mistakes. It's why I don't typically get along with MMOs too well.

There is nothing more frustrating than kicking all the asses before suddenly looking at some sort of death screen and seeing that one or more (usually more) people were not pulling their own weight and now you have failed through no fault of your own.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

*Quick Time Events: *Ubisoft, I'm looking at you!
"Press F to pay respects" mechanics.
Underwater levels.
Story based/ RP games where the stories make no sense.
First person shooters and arena shooters in general.
Pay to win lootboxes.


----------



## Punji (Apr 28, 2021)

I really hate inventory restrictions, especially in survival-type games.

The stupid system of a grid with objects occupying a set of dimensions within it as with Resident Evil or Prey (2017). It's cumbersome and pointless and illogical.

This wrench occupies the same volume as dozens bottles of wine? Or 80 shotgun shells? Better yet, one cartridge takes up the space of the full stack even if I have a full stack minus one of a different type of ammo.

Games like Project Zomboid or CDDA are much better for this in my opinion, factoring in the weight and/or volume of an individual object respectively.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> "Random probability" that isn't random at all. Games like Fireaxis' XCOM, XCOM 2, and Rimworld are very heavily guilty of this.


In fairness, old-school X-Com was guilty of that, too, except it was actual randomness and save-scumming worked. 

That was part of the charm, though, imo. We always called it X-Com Aim. 
There's an alien in that doorway!
[Soldier unloads at the alien, hits every inch of the doorframe and never grazes the alien]
[Soldier dies immediately next turn]


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

I hate when I hear news about something that’s broken in an online RPG I like to play, and there’s no fixes to it for a long time.

There’s this very broken attack in a game I love, and it’s just ruining PvP for one of my favorite YouTubers, and I can see why it’s so broken. Been up for over a year now, and people *have* complained about it to admins. Still no fix though T_T


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

characters that are part of some sort of minority because of plot related circumstances because god forbid a game could expose real corruption.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 2, 2021)

Don't know if it was mentioned already but... Rubberband AI in racing and rally games.

It's the cheapest, most annoying and least satisfying way to have opponents. I understand why it exists and how it's an easy way to give people of various skills and abilities a challenge, but it was annoying over 10 years ago and it's still as annoying now. I know the NFS games for example are as guilty as charged and I just cannot enjoy those games anymore. This is not even a thing like enemies getting harder and better gear and level up with you to keep the difficulty in the game(Oblivion or Skyrim for example). No we are talking about extreme handicaps and unrealistic cheat like benefits just because they are just so much worse than a good player and to compensate they can drive faster and corner faster than what would be realistically possible in the game normally.

I get more satisfaction out of dominating braindead AI due to my own personal abilities rather than seeing well executed racing get made fun of, just because developers designed the AI to drive better and eventually catch up no matter what. Drive like a handicapped sausage throughout majority of the race and take the few last turns ok just to end up winning. Or drive like a beast just to make some small mistakes in the end and have the AI pass you. Doesn't matter if you were 20 Seconds up on your previous run. It's garbage and I hate it. Filthy casual crap.


----------



## FrozenBuns (May 3, 2021)

When the setting is just just reskinned LotR. Also when a new entry axes stuff from previous ones for seemingly no reason.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Mental cameras that don't do as they're  funking told
And ones that assume I'm a perv
I mean I am but konami shouldn't know me that well


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 3, 2021)

I hate when story driven games give you flashbacks for something that just happened like 5 minutes ago


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

if there's a furry in a game there's like a 70-80% chance it's a canine.

but in japan it's a rabbit instead.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 6, 2021)

Invisible walls... 

As in I could easily jump this gap, but can't cuz the developers got lazy with building hitboxes


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2021)

Time limits
Easily passable objects that somehow block you from different areas with invisible wall magic
Unskippable cutscenes
AI rubberbanding in racing games, where they somehow go faster than their max speed to catch up or pass you (mariokart...)
Mobile games where some kind of menu is where the thumbstick is and you keep accidentally opening it
DLC's of anything that is supposed to be in the game to begin with


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 6, 2021)

Non armor saving and opponent.

Bad guy: me big, me strong,me have bucket on head

My sniper: *perfect headshot*

*bucket pops off, no damage done and now I don't get a damage multiplier*

ALL BECAUSE OF A LITERAL BUCKET!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)

Games that don't let you replay them with all the skills, experience, and equipment you've earned. It's awful to me.


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

Hate to see a toxic playerbase sometimes. Was just thinking earlier today about a memory I had in a game a good few years back. Was playing with a cousin and a friend of his against these other players in a game, they were top leaderboard players too, we weren't, and they decided to cheat. They got a very BIG unfair advantage that should've honestly been an easy win for them, but somehow even though they were leaderboard players, they lost. Honestly was so disappointing to see, like you were on the leaderboard for what? You don't deserve to be on there after that pathetic display of bad sportsmanship. It was nice to have put them in their place after they cheated, but to top it all off, they had the audacity to call us out for doing some cheesy trick near the end of the game and called us bad. Sometimes cheaters double as sore losers which is sad. All in the past now, but sometimes I like to think back on that memory, and how it felt so good to crush people so unworthy of a leaderboard title.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2021)

When a series changes developers and loses its "feel".


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 7, 2021)

-Practically all Battle Royale genre games.

-Toxic Masculinity in multiplayer games. "*teabags* lol git good scrub u got pwnt here have some *censored*"

-Pay-to-win

-Pay-to-look-good when there's not a (not TOO) grindy alternative.

-Pay-to-look-good in games where you are usually too busy to get a second to stop and look at anyone else anyways.

-Crafting tiers (build pick A to harvest element B, use element B to make pick to harvest element C, use element C to make pick to harvest element D, use element D to make pick to harvest element E, use element E to make pick to harvest element F, use element F to make pick to harvest element G, eat element G to commit seppuku because this is soooo stoooooopid)

-Sequels that remove gameplay that made the originals good. (Dungeon Siege II, I'm looking at you!)

-Developers of older games that still exist that don't ever bother to update their old games for compatibility on newer computers. (I know Infogrames is gone but I'd kill to be able to play Independence War I and II again)

-Inability to explore a game world. (aka small snippets of worlds with a preset path you can't really deviate from)

-Developers that call it quits during an early access period and leave their potentially-paid-money-to-them customers hanging.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

things i hate..

humans in the games are always right even when they're clearly not.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

so sick of seeing a 20 something year old white male lead character with 5 o clock shadow or a female character with curvacious build and blonde ponytail.


----------



## Punji (May 11, 2021)

Repetitive, unskippable dialogue. Can be a cutscene the player sees multiple times or just a small set of overused lines the same character spouts constantly.

When the plot takes away all the player's stuff and never gives it back. Save up and scrounge hundreds of rounds for your favourite gun or whatever? Boom, too bad it's all gone now. Time to start looking for more now!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 11, 2021)

Battle royales in general.

If the storm or whatever doesn't kill you, the jerk in the window will.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 11, 2021)

*Sees new item*

*Drops currently held item to inspect new item*

*My dropped item falls through the map ground and is gone forever now*


----------



## kelliegator (May 12, 2021)

Iron sights in first person shooters. Why can't more shooters be like DOOM???


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 12, 2021)

Unfinished stories.

We never got a Maximo 3

Or a splatterhouse 2.

If you're confused, just ask


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

the weird compulsion to have every relevant feral character be ridden at some point.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

when they have a mechanic where you can kill the local wildlife for absolutely no reason.
i must state that i do not mean like in farcry where you get upgrades from them.
there's just a bunch of random games where they are just there in the environment for you to kill for fun and i hate that.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 17, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> when they have a mechanic where you can kill the local wildlife for absolutely no reason.
> i must state that i do not mean like in farcry where you get upgrades from them.
> there's just a bunch of random games where they are just there in the environment for you to kill for fun and i hate that.


oh boy you are certainly not alone in that regard.

i know a few games that have had severe backlashes because of it.


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

robots either being the villains or tools for some other race rather than just being a free people.
games where you liberate the robots or convert them to good also don't count.
can't we just say that robots will probably do a better job running this planet than us.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2021)

Silent Hill's camera angles and shitty controls.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2021)

Waist-high objects preventing the player from moving, short ledges they player can't climb in game where the player's character can climb, platforming sections in a game that is not a platformer.

Give the player a world they can move around in. If he's not supposed to jump on boxes and hop short fences, don't put them in the environment.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)

Bosses.


----------



## Baalf (May 18, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> when they have a mechanic where you can kill the local wildlife for absolutely no reason.
> i must state that i do not mean like in farcry where you get upgrades from them.
> there's just a bunch of random games where they are just there in the environment for you to kill for fun and i hate that.





Netanye Dakabi said:


> oh boy you are certainly not alone in that regard.
> 
> i know a few games that have had severe backlashes because of it.



Really? Then why do games like that still keep getting made?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2021)

In shadows of war your only option is to essentially mind rape to recruit orcs into your army. Characters around you react appropriately, because no matter how serious a threat the concept is still terrible, but the game doesn't let you choose, which kills a lot of potential it had.

Maybe there are other ways, but it hasn't presented itself yet.

I was hoping that there would be more options, like having someone show up and save me during a last chance sequence, after rescuing them from execution. Nope. The only one that rescued me was that random human in the first intro chapter.

Even if I could earn their respect by fighting the honest fight would have been cool (context, they can be ressurected later in the story).

Recruit = You WILL serve the bright Lord (me)
Shame = humiliate them with the same mind magic, reduce their levels, making it easier to recruit them. The consequence is they can lose their mind and be reduced to a fighter that communicates through screams.
Kill= you kill them, but they'll either cheat death/ be resurrected and come back to haunt you at any inconvenient time.

The game still has a pleasant amount of depth despite this, but I don't like that it's essentially the only route.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2021)

Thermian arguments. You designed the game from the ground up. You don't get to scrap any ownership of the themes and choices put in the game just because your learned afterwards "Wait, some people disagree with this?" I make an exception for things like Spec Ops as apparently there _was_ a plan to have the game branch out from the infamous WP scene, but it had to be cut some ways into development because of obvious time constraints (at which point it fully would have, 110%, been "This is your fault"). 

Also I'd have to say an inability to stick to themes can be frustrating at times. Either overarching / moralistic ones, or even just mechanical ones. As much as I've gushed about _Warframe_ here and elsewhere before, the game is pretty bad at consistently portraying... practically everything. On one hand you're a space ninja of an old ruined Empire who was - in a small team of four - capable of taking down entire military detachments and _gunship support_ in an open confrontation (open confrontations that, implicitly, are your _worst_ field of combat). You can't use one of your game mode's weapons in ships or on the ground (until you finish a quest) because the weapons are simply _too destructive_ to use in such environs, and it's easy to believe because you're later on using them to take down gunships and fighter craft. To say nothing of your supernatural powers that let you do stuff like send bullets back to sender, punch people's souls out hard enough to use them as projectiles, etcetera.

On the _*other*_, most of the bosses have invulnerability cycles a mile long. And even more are outright immune to all your supernatural Warframe abilities. Oh, and said invulnerability cycles include against your anti-gunship weaponry. Also you're supposed to be an example of how horrible the ruined Empire treated its inhabitants, but you literally behave just the same the second you pop out of cryo and nobody really does anything about it but infer that you're choosing to be the walking war crime by _choice_ now instead of force (as though that somehow makes it better).


----------



## oappo (Jun 6, 2021)

I'd say microtransactions, but I guess that's sort of a given in this day and age.

Deconstructions and any other things which try to make a series "gritty" and """"realistic."""" I especially hate when developers talk about how they want to explore the """real"""
issues. First, you can talk about those things without changing the tone of the story or the visuals. Second, you don't need to talk about those things at all in games to begin with (It's not something fans run around asking for). Third, make a new damn series if it's so important to you.
Don't get me wrong, these types of games can be good, they're not inherently bad. But it's unacceptable when they throw out the old stuff to do so.

The push for ultrarealistic graphics.I get it, its basically inspired by the idea of "it'd be cool if this was real." But stylistic graphics are also good and more unique. Ultrarealism just looks bland most of the time. Especially when the game is dominated by brown, green and grey or the colour is dulled down on top of the realism(i.e., most modern shooters).

Not games itself, but I hate how people tag things on steam. It's extremely loose. You won't ever see a multiplayer shooter with the sports tag, but you can bet you'll see some with stuff like story-rich or atmospheric. Even if the story is weaker than a used tissue paper.

Vertical progression in MMOs. Vertical progression is a staple of the genre, but people fixate on it too much. People say an activity has no meaning if you can't be rewarded from it. And they deserve any advantage afforded to them from it, even if it directly clashes against the design of something else (like PvP...ya know, where the most skilled player is supposed to win). The gear treadmill can get tiresome. Especially when devs start replacing cool things with something else (hello, modern WoW)

Mobile games that try to double dip into the PC market. Chances are your game is shallow as hell compared to stuff specifically designed (and not adapted) for PC. Don't want to see that filler on the steam page.

Roguelikes. I don't see the fun in losing all your progress then doing the same things over and over and over again for like 20 hours until you finally beat it. Roguelites are better, but still. They also don't seem to have a ton of content either.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2021)

ultra graphics sort of just increase file size

i have actually had a few games on steam that were mobile games at first but i ended up likeing, but one seemed like it was ment for a computer in the first part


its worse for me when computer full system games and/or serries get striped down to nothing before being filled with microtransactions and put released for mobile,  some games just cannot be the same


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

"Hey we just released this new game! Now wait two more months for it to be patched!"


----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Hey we just released this new game! Now wait two more months for it to be patched!"


that to...

at least call it eraly access if you know there are that many bugs


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

ben909 said:


> that to...
> 
> at least call it eraly access if you know there are that many bugs



I would push the date back until everyone knows it's fully ready.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I would push the date back until everyone knows it's fully ready.


they should, but the programers are not who make the choices, and unless they really lose money they are not going to change their practices


----------



## oappo (Jun 6, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i have actually had a few games on steam that were mobile games at first but i ended up likeing, but one seemed like it was ment for a computer in the first part


Maybe I'm just looking at the wrong genres then. My experience has been pretty bad though I have no problem with games where mobile is secondary.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

Force tutorials that stops the flow of the game.

I can read a manual! Let me explore and learn on my own


----------



## LynxSoldier (Jun 8, 2021)

-Hardcore games (especially Souls-likes games): When games are too hard, i get frustrated and dont have fun.

-False Bad/Good guy choice: i really dislike when a games give you the choice to play good guy or bad guy, but the good guy gameplay is extremely hard or poorly designed


----------



## sushy (Jun 9, 2021)

LynxSoldier said:


> -Hardcore games (especially Souls-likes games): When games are too hard, i get frustrated and dont have fun.
> 
> -False Bad/Good guy choice: i really dislike when a games give you the choice to play good guy or bad guy, but the good guy gameplay is extremely hard or poorly designed


Same, I dislike it too when it is too hard. I would prefer if I can skip things if I really cannot complete a level. I quitted playing Okami Den for now because there is this end boss that I just can't defeat! (not even with a walkthrough.... I am not good at certain games haha)


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 11, 2021)

Weapons and abilities being stronger in cutscenes than in gameplay. I love the Metroid Prime games, but one thing that annoys me is that Samus can apparently jump much higher in cutscenes than in actual gameplay. If you could pull off some of those jumps in the actual game you could bypass a number of obstacles without getting Space Jump or Spider Ball.

Actions in side quests the should affect the main story line, but don't. Wouldn't killing the emperor of Tamriel have a pretty big effect on the civil war?


----------



## TheLastDemiwolf (Aug 9, 2021)

Technical wise, a framedip.

Gameplay-wise, invisible random enemy encounters in RPGs.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 9, 2021)

When games have bugs.
The thing is that I grew up with Nintendo only, basically. And the high quality of their games was always normal to me. When I was older and started to have my own real money, I tried other games from other developers and...it simply wasn't the same. In over 2 decades of playing Nintendo stuff, I had maybe...5 bugs! (I know there are many glitches and speedrun tricks, but when I don't look for them, I won't find them normally.) Then I played one Ubisoft game like Assassin's Creed 3 and I encountered almost 100 bugs, 2 of them game-breaking even!!! I even had to message their support (never did something like this before) and they said: "We are not going to fix it (the game breaking one), you have to start a new file, but there is no guarantee it won't happen again." I was really, uhm, angry! I didn't buy their products anymore afterwards. I learned that the high quality of Nintendo games is not the norm and I started to appreciate them even more.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 20, 2021)

I definitely hate forced inclusion of stealth segments in non stealth based games, it's never enjoyable and usually lasts for much longer than I'd like them to. If I wanted to have stealth sections I'd just play a stealth based game.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 15, 2021)

When you're trying to make your fallout 4 settlement look spiffy and then you get assaulted by a robot assassin, but its marked green meaning it's an ally, and when it dies, you can't move the body and you also can't disable or delete it from the console. And then it starts flailing and glitching everytime you walk by.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 3, 2021)

Anime characters/artstyles. Honestly, they are one of the many things that, if I see a game do that, it's a deal-breaker to me because just about every anime human looks the same. They almost always have the same Anatomy or one of two anatomies (skinny or short), they are almost always white, they almost always have pretty much the same face as each other and just about all of them are as Bland as possible. The Only Exception I can think of to the first three is the Dragon Quest franchise, but even with that franchise I find the characters to be insufferably boring, especially compared to the Charming and diverse cast of Monsters. It's a big reason why I haven't played Genshin Impact and why I will probably never Play It, no matter how many people praise the gameplay and the production values.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

1. Day-one DLC.
2. Microtransactions/paywalls in F2P with essential game stuff locked behind them.  Just fucking charge for the base game, or focus on monetizing via vanity items, special optional areas, etc.
3. Idiotic play-balance decisions in competitive environments.
4. GMs/staff who play with Calvinball rules, and companies that let them.
5. Lack of separation between PvP balance and PvE balance.
6. Platforming puzzle play with subpar platforming controls.
7. Flow-breaking minigames.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 3, 2021)

It really pisses me off when in single player games, the difficulty increase - be it in letting you choose what difficulty you like, or having new game+ where it gets more difficult each time, only boils down to giving enemies more hitpoints and more damage. That's great, but once you have figured out their mechanics, it's just annoying and takes a long time. 
Spending a lot of time on something doesn't necessarily make it difficult. 

Also - I do hate single player games where you need to be connected to the internet to play. What the hell bro?

But the worst is games relying on a central server. Once that server shuts down, you can't play it anymore. The most important aspect of any game is being able to play it. This should be illegal.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Also - I do hate single player games where you need to be connected to the internet to play. What the hell bro?


Oh god fuck the person who thought "always online DRM" was a good idea

Fuck most DRM schemes in general, they end up punishing legit customers more than pirates, and piracy is nowhere near the issue some people make it out to be, plus obtrusive DRM turns piracy concerns into self-fulfilling prophecies


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Also the "zero heat dissipation" bug has been in MWO for years, fix it already you stupid fucking assholes you should have enough data after this long to figure out how to reproduce it and how to solve it

File it under "bugs that get ignored for years by devs" as far as a broader thread-related topic, there's always another promise or another excuse with some devs these days

Meanwhile the indies have their shit sorted most of the time, are usually responsive to concerns and actually seem to appreciate their fans more often than not.  Battletech is an ungodly snarl of nearly everything wrong with Unity development, and Slime Rancher is like the polar opposite - a wonderfully put together, well-optimized Unity game that makes good use of the engine.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2021)

First bosses summon buffed af minions.

Like, I'm talking minions of SAME health as the other enemies in the level except arguably these minions have slightly more health than some enemies.
So you're stuck on the first level of the first world, boss keeps summoning these strong minions who constantly get in the way.

It's not difficult, but it's really annoying since that is prob over 25% of your gameplay time in most games.
Not exactly a good hook and makes me want to just quit.

It's mostly common in Binding of Isaac, but I've seen a few games do it more now, like any early bosses do it. Stop, like no.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> First bosses summon buffed af minions.
> 
> Like, I'm talking minions of SAME health as the other enemies in the level except arguably these minions have slightly more health than some enemies.
> So you're stuck on the first level of the first world, boss keeps summoning these strong minions who constantly get in the way.
> ...


The conflation of "we're going to make you grind and waste fucking time" with "challenge, longer gameplay experiences" is something that needs to be taken behind the woodshed


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2021)

Talking/cutscenes in action platformers.
Shut the fuck up. Why do they talk SO fucking much in these new Blaster Master games? Like God, SHUT UP!


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Talking/cutscenes in action platformers.
> Shut the fuck up. Why do they talk SO fucking much in these new Blaster Master games? Like God, SHUT UP!


Pace-breaking just so someone on the dev team can wave their "I'm a CINEMATOGRAPHER" peen at players is like... Do you fucking understand your audience at all

Imagine if fucking Gradius III made you sit through a 20 second intro cutscene every time you reached an end-stage boss

Save your cinematics for loading screens seriously people


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 3, 2021)

Annoying stuff in videogames? Well there're tons of em, but there's another settlement that needs your help, lemme mark it on your map...

#Fallout4

...pun asides, the point is that, on almost any story-based games, the whole universe won't progress and/or can't help getting destroyed itself unless the player themselves get their hands on every single stuff... Yea!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 3, 2021)

Vehicle terrain glitches like invisible speedbumps, invisible walls, or whatever it was that just caused my car to front flip over.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Vehicle terrain glitches like invisible speedbumps, invisible walls, or whatever it was that just caused my car to front flip over.


Oh I can definitely relate to that too!

Plus, in case of open-street racing theme, those traffic npcs are always ready to roadblock you but other competitors!

Yeah, talking about you, The Crew 2! And oh, GTA V/Online! ÒnÓ


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Vehicle terrain glitches like invisible speedbumps, invisible walls, or whatever it was that just caused my car to front flip over.


oh man

one of the "redesigned" MWO maps lately is so bad about this kind of shit that it almost feels deliberate


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Pace-breaking just so someone on the dev team can wave their "I'm a CINEMATOGRAPHER" peen at players is like... Do you fucking understand your audience at all
> 
> Imagine if fucking Gradius III made you sit through a 20 second intro cutscene every time you reached an end-stage boss
> 
> Save your cinematics for loading screens seriously people


Gradius V does exactly this for stage 2. It's only one cutscene, though and isn't useless fluff dialogue. Literally just to spawn in what will become the game's final level. But then you have these anime games that try to be space soap operas adding as many unnaturally placed dialogue boxes as possible.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Oct 3, 2021)

Skyrim bugs.
alot of the time, they are usually funny and harmless, but sometimes ill take damage and die from a random pile of bones on the floor...


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

LoganHowell said:


> Skyrim bugs.
> alot of the time, they are usually funny and harmless, but sometimes ill take damage and die from a random pile of bones on the floor...


Bethesda has ZERO QC, treats players as beta testers and lives by the "mods will fix it anyway" mantra.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 20, 2021)

Companies releasing broken unfinished games and saying "Eh, we'll fix it later." Bullshit difficulty, I love a great challenge but if literally every enemy in the game can easily stunlock and kill me than no thanks, give me the tools to actually fight that. Unskippable, long cutscenes right before a difficult boss *coughcouchOGKH1cough*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 29, 2021)

Any time they kill off a playable character from a previous game, or pretty much any character that has a significant fan base and admiration.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Any time they kill off a playable character from a previous game, or pretty much any character that has a significant fan base and admiration.


On this note, "We're going to make this game an explicit sequel to previous instalments in the game." "Oh! So we'll get to see all the hard work from the protagonist(s) of the previous game(s) pay off, right?" ": )" "... So we'll get to see all the hard work from the protagonist(s) of the previous game(s) pay off, right?"

Looking directly at you, Bethesda re: _The Elder Scrolls_ and _Fallout_.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Attaman said:


> On this note, "We're going to make this game an explicit sequel to previous instalments in the game." "Oh! So we'll get to see all the hard work from the protagonist(s) of the previous game(s) pay off, right?" ": )" "... So we'll get to see all the hard work from the protagonist(s) of the previous game(s) pay off, right?"
> 
> Looking directly at you, Bethesda re: _The Elder Scrolls_ and _Fallout_.


The Elder Scrolls games were always like that really, it's Beth's Fallout titles that are the unwelcome change (though Tactics did it before Beth did it)

e: actually there might have been some MC continuity of consequence from Arena to Daggerfall but it's been a while


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

The three boys with good personality and hot girl who’s personality is hot girl aggh I hate it!!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Other players.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 30, 2021)

NPC's you need to follow that run faster than your walking speed but slower than your running speed


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 30, 2021)

Puzzles that look to  be skill based, but are 90% about brute forcing the RNG. *glares at the Chocobo racing to get the Sun Sigil in FFX*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2021)

Somewhat related but not about games themselves.

I hate the term "Metroidvania". It sounds like trendy indie nerd Internet speak and is just awful to say. I feel like it inherently demeans the creativity of the games in the genre. Like they're all in the shadow of the namesake inescapably. It's like when people say "Smash clone" for platform fighters. Fuck you, its a genre. Just like party games and kart racers.
Nintendo calls this Metroid games "search action" and I really hope the term picks up.

And I hate how the term "bullet hell" is either used in a sensationalized or derogatory manner. Either used for some shit rogue lite where you dodge maybe 3 bullets at a time. Or used to shame a boss's design because someone sucks at it. So actual bullet hell/danmaku titles tend to get maligned and the genre is slowly strip mined by people who will never bother to play or understand the games.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Somewhat related but not about games themselves.
> 
> I hate the term "Metroidvania". It sounds like trendy indie nerd Internet speak and is just awful to say. I feel like it inherently demeans the creativity of the games in the genre. Like they're all in the shadow of the namesake inescapably. It's like when people say "Smash clone" for platform fighters. Fuck you, its a genre. Just like party games and kart racers.
> Nintendo calls this Metroid games "search action" and I really hope the term picks up.
> ...


I had someone call Raptor: Call of the Shadows a bullet hell and I think they were just going off the volume of incoming fire because Raptor is way more forgiving than an actual bullet hell (you have a big life bar and can pretty much immediately pack on more with shields)

Bullet hells are about pattern memorization and quick adaptation, Raptor's controls are def not up to bullet hell standards (still a fun shmup tho)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I had someone call Raptor: Call of the Shadows a bullet hell and I think they were just going off the volume of incoming fire because Raptor is way more forgiving than an actual bullet hell (you have a big life bar and can pretty much immediately pack on more with shields)


You also have insanely broken weapon loadouts that trivialize the game at a certain point. On top of really dumb bosses that vomit one easy to dodge firing pattern every couple of seconds with no complimentary pressure patterns or signatures. I honestly hate US/EuroShmups for a lot of reasons like this honestly.

It's weird but at some point in the last decade "STG/shmup" and "bullet hell/danmaku" got merged as the same game type to people when the latter is a subgenre. It's like calling Dragon Quest the same thing as Pokemon.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

With bullet hells and shmups it weirds me out that Ikaruga is considered balls hard when its gimmick makes it a bit easier than stuff like the Touhous once you understand it

Also what is the Darius franchise doing these days, or R-Type


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> With bullet hells and shmups it weirds me out that Ikaruga is considered balls hard when its gimmick makes it a bit easier than stuff like the Touhous once you understand it



Ikaruga is hard because scoring is brutally strict.



F***ing Hostile said:


> Also what is the Darius franchise doing these days, or R-Type



R-Type got a new game back in May.
Darius has gotten several ports this year. Most notably M2's port of G-Darius in HD which came out not too long ago.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Ikaruga is hard because scoring is brutally strict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes sense then.  I kind of want to revisit Gun-Nac one of these days, I borrowed the cart from a friend as a kid but got kind of wrapped up with Bases Loaded 3 at about the same time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2021)

Most people tend to skip over Ikaruga's scoring and basically only play half of the game. It's still hard to clear when just doing the survival route, but not engaging with any chaining wholly misses the point of the game's mechanics entirely. That goes for any STG with an additive layer of scoring beyond "shoot everything indiscriminately".


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Most people tend to skip over Ikaruga's scoring and basically only play half of the game. It's still hard to clear when just doing the survival route, but not engaging with any chaining wholly misses the point of the game's mechanics entirely. That goes for any STG with an additive layer of scoring beyond "shoot everything indiscriminately".


I remember someone saying there was a special mode available if you cleared on highest difficulty under some condition but my hands on experience with Ikaruga was limited - I loved the polarity gimmick though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I remember someone saying there was a special mode available if you cleared on highest difficulty under some condition but my hands on experience with Ikaruga was limited - I loved the polarity gimmick though.


It wouldn't surprise me since most hardcore STG's have some special, brutal second loop or secret boss for satisfying the very upper echelon conditions. But Ikaruga has no such unlock. There is *prototype* mode, but that doesn't require much effort to unlock. You just need to finish the game anyway you can.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

When I lose.


----------



## okelokey (Nov 2, 2021)

Killing dogs in games. I don't care if its vicious and attacking me, I'd prefer to run away than kill dogs.  I find it unfun and sometimes upsetting. Exceptions being zombie dogs like in Resident Evil. It's already dead so killing it again doesn't bother me. I don't find killing most animals in games particularly fun, especially when the sound designers go out of their way to make sure you feel every yelp of pain as you inflict damage, something the human-ish enemies rarely do. The kind of scream that if it came from a real animal, it would be running away from you at top speed instead of continuing to attack.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

okelokey said:


> Killing dogs in games. I don't care if its vicious and attacking me, I'd prefer to run away than kill dogs.  I find it unfun and sometimes upsetting. Exceptions being zombie dogs like in Resident Evil. It's already dead so killing it again doesn't bother me. I don't find killing most animals in games particularly fun, especially when the sound designers go out of their way to make sure you feel every yelp of pain as you inflict damage, something the human-ish enemies rarely do. The kind of scream that if it came from a real animal, it would be running away from you at top speed instead of continuing to attack.


That's just messed up. But I really don't play those kind of games, so I never knew that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> When I lose.


suck



okelokey said:


> Killing dogs in games. I don't care if its vicious and attacking me, I'd prefer to run away than kill dogs.  I find it unfun and sometimes upsetting. Exceptions being zombie dogs like in Resident Evil. It's already dead so killing it again doesn't bother me. I don't find killing most animals in games particularly fun, especially when the sound designers go out of their way to make sure you feel every yelp of pain as you inflict damage, something the human-ish enemies rarely do. The kind of scream that if it came from a real animal, it would be running away from you at top speed instead of continuing to attack.


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

I hate getting to world -1 in the original super Mario brother game because you can never get out… unless it’s the Japanese version. Then you can pass the game way easy.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2021)

When an achievement or accomplishment in the game takes another 10-15 hours beyond game completion AND it's not actually anything new.

Looking at you, Persona 5 Strikers and your stupid "max out the Bond level" achievement (you need level 99 and you can only reasonably get to about low 60s in the course of a normal game + post-game - you basically need to start NG+ on Merciless or grind endlessly if you want the rest).

At least Merciless is an ACTUAL test of skill (you're about as powerful as ever but anything can basically one-shot you especially if they strike a weakness) as opposed to a "numbers" difficulty tweak (well, it technically IS numbers, but more of a "rocket tag" kind of way than those usually imply).  It'll be fun taking my maxed builds to this.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 15, 2022)

Games that are multiplayer only. Sadly thats most games where you play/survive as an animal/person living in the wilderness.
That wolves are always aggressive and annoying, Validating the lie that theyre human eaters while they are actually kinda reserved and shy.
Rng's Especially with levelling up and enemy strength. So youre doomed to fail and start a new game and hope the rng is in your favour this time, Especially for amateur gamers this is annoying.
Missions where kids can die, I know its supposed to be 'realistic' But im not a fan of kids/pets dying.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2022)

WarFrames dumbass Foundry system. Every step of this games progression is designed to beat you into buying platinum and I'm about to just quit. I have to wait 3 days for a WarFrame after spending 2 days grabbing and building its parts like THAT already isnt enough? You never *actually* get a real reward for shit you do and accomplish.

I just want a third person action MMO that isnt dumb.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jan 29, 2022)

Homing projectiles.
Let me tell you how much I've come to hate homing projectiles since I began to play video games. There are 60000 miles of blood vessels in a human body. If the word hate was engraved on each picometer of those thousands of miles of blood vessels, it would not equal one billionth of the hate I feel for homing projectiles at this instant. Hate. HATE.

Jokes aside enemies' attacks having homing ability isn't by itself so bad. But it's often mixed with high damage output or asshole/crappy level design and that really angers me.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 29, 2022)

You cannot go to the next area of the map because a stick is blocking the pathway and there is somehow no way to walk around or jump over it. It just sits there and mocks you while the game forces you to either go a different way or do some stupid task to make the stick magically disappear. The same logic applies to games like the sims where a teapot can prevent you from leaving a room and you then die of starvation.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Jan 29, 2022)

Average_Lurker said:


> Homing projectiles.
> Let me tell you how much I've come to hate homing projectiles since I began to play video games. There are 60000 miles of blood vessels in a human body. If the word hate was engraved on each picometer of those thousands of miles of blood vessels, it would not equal one billionth of the hate I feel for homing projectiles at this instant. Hate. HATE.
> 
> Jokes aside enemies' attacks having homing ability isn't by itself so bad. But it's often mixed with high damage output or asshole/crappy level design and that really angers me.


Yeah, I totally feel this. Especially cause I am a hardcore terraria player, I play alot of tmodloader mods like calamity DBT and I just get spammed with homing projectiles left and right. Dodging is not even an option anymore.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 29, 2022)

I hate tutorials. Give me the option to skip them. 

Excessive hand-holding and railroading in games drives me nuts. Let me do what I wanttttt


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Aim Assist, I can aim better when I turn it off then when its on


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 29, 2022)

I dont like most zombie modes in games, like Call of Duty zombies for example.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 29, 2022)

No new game + modes

I don't see much point in replayability if I get nothing that I've found or earned through the campaign to keep if when I wanna play through it again.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> WarFrames dumbass Foundry system. Every step of this games progression is designed to beat you into buying platinum and I'm about to just quit. I have to wait 3 days for a WarFrame after spending 2 days grabbing and building its parts like THAT already isnt enough? You never *actually* get a real reward for shit you do and accomplish.
> 
> I just want a third person action MMO that isnt dumb.


As someone who's put in over 2000 hours on that game and may very well be one of their low-key whales, so to speak... it's more like that game is not designed to be marathonned in huge doses most of the time.

A lot of MMOs are designed to be the only game you play.  Warframe... is very much NOT, especially at the higher tiers... with a few of the designated quests being the exception.  Put in an hour or two at the right moment, put it down, come back when things are ready.

My main issue is that "the right moment" doesn't mesh well with my schedule a lot of the time, and I'm nowhere near the only one with this problem.  A Lith or Meso Capture (the BEST times to be using relics IMO) being available when I'm way engrossed in a VR game that demands my full attention, for instance.  It's actually nowhere near as bad now as their early days - they used to rely a lot more on Alerts, including a resource and Warframe you could ONLY get that way (said resource and Warframe are now available through the Nightwave system).... and that resource was and still is required to construct a LOT of 'Frames and weapons.


----------



## Regret (Jan 29, 2022)

Timed missions/levels.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

2 words for you...SHOT GUNS they are nerfed for mild range but 1 shot one kill from close up, this is not how FRIKN physics works


----------



## Baalf (Jan 30, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I hate tutorials. Give me the option to skip them.
> 
> Excessive hand-holding and railroading in games drives me nuts. Let me do what I wanttttt


In a lot of Mobile games that allow you to collect a bunch of cool characters, my first desire is to go into the Heropedia and see what all the characters are and if I want to invest time in them. 

...But first, gotta go through the bleeping tutorial!


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 30, 2022)

okelokey said:


> Killing dogs in games. I don't care if its vicious and attacking me, I'd prefer to run away than kill dogs.  I find it unfun and sometimes upsetting. Exceptions being zombie dogs like in Resident Evil. It's already dead so killing it again doesn't bother me. I don't find killing most animals in games particularly fun, especially when the sound designers go out of their way to make sure you feel every yelp of pain as you inflict damage, something the human-ish enemies rarely do. The kind of scream that if it came from a real animal, it would be running away from you at top speed instead of continuing to attack.


This. 

Also nobody TOLD ME that when playing Fallout 4 with a German Shepherd (that looks just like my IRL dog and is even voiced by a real GSD) enemies will SHOOT him in front of you and he'll be yelping and whining and struggling to stand up. I know it's _supposed_ to induce homicidal rage in the player, but dude, don't make my companion dog charge into combat, get in my way and get hurt when I can HANDLE it myself.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 30, 2022)

Yep, I got really pissed off and sad when I first played fallout 3 and found out my dog companion could legitimately die and not come back

I went out of my way to keep him safe, even using myself as a bullet shield for him. I can't believe the developers of games think it's a good idea to make animal companions die. I can't think of any reason for someone to experience that in a game and say "wow, this really improves the experience and fun of the story"


----------



## ben909 (Jan 30, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> 2 words for you...SHOT GUNS they are nerfed for mild range but 1 shot one kill from close up, this is not how FRIKN physics works



yes...


----------



## bobbot (Apr 4, 2022)

Oh boy where to begin...

unwinnable by design battles if im going to fail let it be on my own merit or lack there of if your gonna force a loss on the party do it in a cutscene (also screw you beatrix) which flows to my next most common gripe

cutscene incompotence when my party slays powerful things thruought the game with little issue they shouldnt be incapacitated by throwing a wet paper sack over them and reciting a line from the oscar mayer jingle if your going to force a failure in a cutscene make it plausable at least ugg

hitscan weapons no just no neither me or the ai should just have to vaugly face each other and fire hitting every shot made it feels gross

fake difficulty no makeing your boss take a gorrilain hits from the squeaky bannana hammer of nucience to kill is not good or fun design also screw super armor in fighting games esp if its activated in the middle of a combo and no rubberbanding is not fun go back to 8th place mario

ok we know the ai cheats but when its blatent it just feels bad you got one town left how are you not only affording that doomstack but raising it up in the first place on a simalar note ai only moves and equipment doubbly so if its a charactor you can play as later


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 5, 2022)

Exclusive mid or low-tier rewards. Let me explain. 

In Zelda: Links Awakening remake, there is a piece of heart you can get from the raft minigame, only for getting below a certain score. If you are already good at the minigame and get a high score, you will miss it. That's just dumb.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 6, 2022)

I hate the last custom character made by whoever posts after me.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 7, 2022)

Game of the Year. Honestly, I just don't like the idea of a crowning an ultimate anything. I feel like when you make one thing out to be the best of the best, it downplays all the other great things out there. But I think my biggest problem is that I don't remember the last time I even had any respect for a game of the year, let alone ENJOYED a GOTY. It Takes Two, for example, is one of the most infuriating games I've ever seen. It feels like everything was designed to be as jarring and uncomfortable as possible. But the main protagonists are not only a pair of toxic, unlikable parents that I have very little  respect for, they are two of the worst examples of human-sues I've ever seen. And when I am going through the game fighting evil bees and evil squirrels, I'm not feeling the wholesomeness that they want me to feel. I'm just feeling pissed off. It's like nothing is off limits anymore. EVERYTHING needs to be villainized. Also, when you beat the game oh, the cutscene that plays is so cringy and painful that I honestly felt like I was being punished for beating the game. And no, what came after it did not make up for it. But ultimately, once the female said I'm going to kick your furry ass oh, all I wanted out of her from that point on was a slow, painful death (It's a fictional character. Cool your jets). The game wants me to care about the two main protagonists, but It ultimately just made me wish for the daughter to get better parents. She deserved better than them.

I noticed a few people had the same problem where they had a hard time getting past the story, but we're still able to enjoy the game. I, personally, could not get past the story. It honestly felt like it was punishing me for getting invested every step of the way. Maybe I just grown to value a likable cast of characters and a likeable or harmless story more than good gameplay. Ultimately, I just want to feel good playing the game. If it has good gameplay, that is fine, but if the overall experience isn't enjoyable, then the gameplay doesn't matter that much for me.


----------



## Delv (Jun 19, 2022)

Having a super slow character in a large, empty level (Halo, Postal 2: Corkscrew Rules, Lego games, Fallout New Vegas, Far Cry etc)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 25, 2022)

Shotguns being useless at range. I've figured a shotgun before and it's far from the confetti of cod and other games.


----------



## Hiridor (Jun 25, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> Shotguns being useless at range. I've figured a shotgun before and it's far from the confetti of cod and other games.


Unfortunately its hard to balance a shotgun in games as such, there's been cases where shotguns have been overpowered and still miles off from their real life counterparts. In the end it comes down to player experience and shotguns have always had a bit of a stigma to them as a "noob/low skill" weapon paired with their instant kill times.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jun 26, 2022)

Probably mentioned already, but sponge enemies that seemingly survive several headshots from a high caliber weapon, or enemies that survive a rocket blast for no good reason except making the game "harder".

There's other ways to balance a game than just dark magic that cannot be explained. Oh so that guy with a flamethrower is a special enemy because you said so, and therefore they will survive a round up their nostril and 2 rocket blasts to their ankles. Just give me another mech enemy or double the amount of regular enemies instead.

Oh and enemy AI that randomly shoots and hits you as soon as you strafe out and show a pixel, but the very same AI took 2 seconds to even react and start firing at you after staring at you taking out their npc friend. Shouldn't be that hard to add something like a 0.2 delay before they actually fire back.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 26, 2022)

Allies being useless beyond puzzles or storage.

I get you're supposed to be the main character and therefore strong, but for Pete's sake this is horrible. Whether it's every lego game or something else, useless Allies make me angry. 

If the person following you just watches you get torn apart, they're not an ally, they're a glorified balloon. Toting them around while they do nothing whatsoever yet they do ONE puzzle.

As for why I bring up lego games. You're the only one on the team that actually does damage


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

escort missions when the one you are ment to escort goes to fight, and not just in "escort the battleship" missions were its powerful on its own


----------



## Baalf (Jun 26, 2022)

I might have said this about mon-collectors before but... Skinny and Frail Looking=All Powerful. I've been playing the Abyssals update to Nexomon Extinction a lot, and while most of the normal monsters they brought back are badass, imposing and powerful looking, the Abyssals themselves, a lot of them anyway, are these skinny, lanky creatures that are only "intimidating" cause they're big. Braccus is the exception, because he's actually a beefmeister.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

- Games that don't respect your time.

- If you are given a tutorial you want it to respect your intelligence.
  Take portal for example they slowly drip feed you features at a great rate (which is good tutorial)
  Then you take other games where you have to read a manual or read a guide to figure out how to do stuff.

- Unskippable cutscenes (or non-interactable cutscenes)

- Escort missions like Ben said. Divinity 2's escort mission to get the ship to the end to the point where you don't do enough damage because you changed the configuration of your dragon skills in a previous save prior to it. To eventually be in a perpetual failure state (literally would of 100%'d it).
 If you have a mission to defend someone. I wish you could tell them to stay still... That battle would be so much easier.
It was also the same reason i never beat "Dragon Rage" they had an escort mission too...

- Underwater levels, they never get them right in the game. It is equivalent to a space battle. Just floaty controls with 3 dimensional movement with swimming in some form. They are usually extremely slow.

- Microtransactions that are things from the original game but sold to the player. Increasing the grind so people are more likely to want to pay for it. "Pay for Convenience" which is toxic in how games are made these days. Then you have the issue where these microtransactions are predatory in nature where they are there just to make people pay more because of FOMO.

- Battle Passes, especially when those have the ability to "Skip" the grind with a limited time. It preys on people who fear of missing out on something.

- The narator from Biomutant... Literally talking as an interpreter of every character in the game. Eventually being a copy paste job of every faction leader's voice line repeated 5 times. "You beat me... But i wont give up".

- Looking for Groups automated systems in MMOs. That literally kills the community in any game. It was originally "talk to people and befriend them"... Now it is press button and play with random people that literally you may never meet again so you might as well NEED everything and greed nothing. 

I have thousands of more gripes about Video games... but i prefer people being able to talk.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 27, 2022)

Modern matchmaking systems in team-based PvP titles.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2022)

I probably said this already, but giant weapons wielded by normal-sized characters. They're _not_ cool, they're _not_ interesting, they're just dumb.
Same goes for gunblades.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 28, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I probably said this already, but giant weapons wielded by normal-sized characters. They're _not_ cool, they're _not_ interesting, they're just dumb.
> Same goes for gunblades.



Cervantes's gunblade kinda works (because its one-handed and puts the blade on top of the gun insted of...) but Squall's gunblade (...being big, having the blade come out the gun end and being realistically impossible to weild properly) is stupid.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 28, 2022)

I only this is a given, but unrealistic characters

Example 

Sniper with years of experience: shakes like a crackhead 

Civilian thats never shot anything: somehow 99% accurate.

DAFLUFF IS DIS


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2022)

Whatever this design trope is.
Simply ew.
Particularly for something like Sonic filled with consistently interesting looking characters.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2022)

They had an opportunity to create a whole new slew of Sonic 34 and they RUINED IT
I thought that was the whole point of Sonic! I thought they cared about us!!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> - Games that don't respect your time.
> 
> - If you are given a tutorial you want it to respect your intelligence.
> Take portal for example they slowly drip feed you features at a great rate (which is good tutorial)
> ...


as someone who likes submarine games, i am upset about the underwater part


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> as someone who likes submarine games, i am upset about the underwater part


Subnautica did underwater super well. Oddly enough the parts on land were pretty poor.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 29, 2022)

In naruto uns4, even if I get the enemy’s health down to the point needed to activate the quick time event, they’ll spend like 5 more minutes using talk no jutsu, and the enemy still attacks during that time


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2022)

Large quest objectives in the HUD
Put it in a menu I can open and close please it clogs up the screen telling me information I already know. Or make it something you can turn off without removing other HUD elements with it.


Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I probably said this already, but giant weapons wielded by normal-sized characters. They're _not_ cool, they're _not_ interesting, they're just dumb.
> Same goes for gunblades.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 30, 2022)

This isn't really about games themselves, but rather a community thing. I kinda like seeing people go through a game optimally as opposed to blind or casual runs. So I prefer speedruns to longplays. 
I hate how I can't find speedruns without bullshit on YouTube anymore. 

Do whatever you want on Twitch, but when I go for a VoD, I don't care about _you_.
I don't wanna see your fucking face. I don't wanna hear your nasally fucking voice. I don't give a shit about your loud borders shrinking the game view by 20%. I don't care about your stupid simp Twitch dono's, bad in jokes/meme popups, and other obnoxious fluff effects.

STG superplayers can get clean videos up of live runs done in MAME and there was a point before Twitch where this was not a thing. So clean uploads can definitely still be done.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 1, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> - Games that don't respect your time.
> 
> - If you are given a tutorial you want it to respect your intelligence.
> Take portal for example they slowly drip feed you features at a great rate (which is good tutorial)
> ...


Don’t forget the lives system, literally just made to waste your money in arcades and time on home consoles


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 1, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Don’t forget the lives system, literally just made to waste your money in arcades and time on home consoles


I actually enjoyed games with lives in arcades... Even though it was designed to make you waste money.
If you were good at the game you'd spend less money. Eventually making it so for £1 you could complete a whole game if you are good enough.
House of the Dead 4... Shotguns.

In the end it taught you "Get gud". But yeah for accessibility reasons it is pretty bad for most players.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 1, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> I actually enjoyed games with lives in arcades... Even though it was designed to make you waste money.
> If you were good at the game you'd spend less money. Eventually making it so for £1 you could complete a whole game if you are good enough.
> House of the Dead 4... Shotguns.
> 
> In the end it taught you "Get gud". But yeah for accessibility reasons it is pretty bad for most players.


My problem with it at this point is that games have found ways to teach you to get good with punishments for playing poor, they have since DMC 1 at least, you play bad, you get no style, you get less money to buy cool new moves. Now lives mainly only serve their purpose as time wasting for the sake of nostalgia. I would've loved Sonic Mania if it respected my time more but they just had to put in lives cuz the originals had them


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 1, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> My problem with it at this point is that games have found ways to teach you to get good with punishments for playing poor, they have since DMC 1 at least, you play bad, you get no style, you get less money to buy cool new moves. Now lives mainly only serve their purpose as time wasting for the sake of nostalgia. I would've loved Sonic Mania if it respected my time more but they just had to put in lives cuz the originals had them


Well DMC you had cheats too. A ton of games would always have some hidden cheat left in for people.
Then now companies sell you those cheats as paid microtransactions.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 1, 2022)

+ Animals that are hyper-aggressive towards you. It's often painfully unrealistic, and I don't want to kill animals. I just don't.

+ Events with super fun game mechanics or minigames that you NEVER get to play again outside of the event. WHY?!

+ Character customization that pretends to let you play any race, but no matter what skin color you choose, you still have white facial features.

+ Gendered clothing. I know making clothing fit different character models is easier said than done, but that doesn't mean I have to like it.

+ Dark, gritty graphics where everything looks dirty.

+ The inability to jump. I want to jump, that is all.

+ Gacha games.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 1, 2022)

Another thing I really hate seeing, is that even if you have a big non-human character, like a dragon for example, that is supposed to be a good guy, they almost ALWAYS have to be an antagonist ar one point. Whether they are being controlled, they attack you by mistake, or they somehow have no choice but to kill you or be killed, a big non-human entity can never simply be a good guy. Tales of Vesperia was horrible with this, and it's a big thing that killed the game for me.

I don't remember if I said this or not.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 2, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Well DMC you had cheats too. A ton of games would always have some hidden cheat left in for people.
> Then now companies sell you those cheats as paid microtransactions.


True, and I do like cheats don’t get me wrong, but what I like is games that push you to get good without wasting a shit ton of your time. Going back to DMC, I really like that they discourage you from using healing items by reducing your score. It’s not overly punishing but also tells you “hey you didn’t do this legit so we’re gonna punish you and push you just a bit too be better”


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2022)

Ok, so I like Battle Network a *lot*. But if I have to be honest, if it weren't for the bosses, genius battle system, addicting customization, and multiplayer, these would easily be the worst JRPG's at *least* for the GBA. Because Capcom seemed to want to take the hundreds of horrendous design philosophies of the genre and up them to 11.
Oddly enough being a grind is not one of those issues, but the other ways it makes you advance your game state are impish and infuriating.

Let me lay out one of the many examples of what I'm talking about in just BN3:



Spoiler: bear with me



So there's a tournament going on in the game because 2000's shonen. They email you that the next stage of this tournament takes place in the beach area. So you need to go to the newly accessible beach square on the Net. But you don't have a pass. I'll get to that in a bit... 

MegaMan tells Lan "Hey Lan let's invite all our friends to the beach!". Terrific...
That means you have to go to each of Glyde, Roll, and GutsMan's home pages to_ directly_ ask them (because in the year of our lord and savior 20XX, they cannot just send a fucking text despite there existing an email system they use even when their lives are in imminent danger).

So you go to Glyde. "I can't go."
You go to Roll. "I can't go".
You go to Guts_where the fuck is he?_ :l

GutsMan is arbitrarily not on his fucking homepage which also happened to be highly inconvenient to get to. A program is there to tell you that GutsMan is in Yoka 1 for some endurance test that means nothing to the game. And if you know where to find him prior, you still have to go _TO_ GutsMan's HP, talk to that fucking program, and now GutsMan will appear in Yoka. Dex's home to get to his computer more directly is also randomly locked.
So you go through ACDC to get to the station and go to Yoka 1 to meet Gutsman so he can go "YEEHAW!"

And what is the point of all that? So the game can give you this fucking email...






This series does this padded scavenger hunt bullshit a lot. There's tons of instances like these and it's aggravating because these are really fun games when they remember to BE games. JRPG's do shit like this a fuck load. It doesn't even help that BN has even worse writing than _Pokemon_. I already think JRPG's universally tell bad stories so even if I played it for the writing, it doesn't justify these obnoxious fetch quests with it's stories or characters.
Battle Network just makes the slog worth it through fulfilling, brilliant fighting and it's deck building system.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 5, 2022)

when small rocks give more stone then large ones


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Oct 21, 2022)

Two things I hated the most while growing up: Dancing and workout.

Dancing does not part of every rhythm games is because one inclusion; you have to line up the icons in the cursor by hitting the arrow pad, face or side of the drum, etc. to register a hit, gain life gauge, and get a perfect score and rhythm. Dancing is the pure opposite of rhythm for one minor thing: Follow the dancer on-screen like you were looking at the mirror.

Workout failed me the most in my life because I keep ignoring workout games like Wii Fit series and Ring Fit Adventure because I ended up getting lil chubby during COVID.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2022)

Plouc the Dragon said:


> Two things I hated the most while growing up: Dancing and workout.
> 
> Dancing does not part of every rhythm games is because one inclusion; you have to line up the icons in the cursor by hitting the arrow pad, face or side of the drum, etc. to register a hit, gain life gauge, and get a perfect score and rhythm. Dancing is the pure opposite of rhythm for one minor thing: Follow the dancer on-screen like you were looking at the mirror.
> 
> Workout failed me the most in my life because I keep ignoring workout games like Wii Fit series and Ring Fit Adventure because I ended up getting lil chubby during COVID.


Ok, I know I'm still kinda drunk but seriously...
*what?*
What the FUCK are you talking about sometimes?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Ok, so I like Battle Network a *lot*. But if I have to be honest, if it weren't for the bosses, genius battle system, addicting customization, and multiplayer, these would easily be the worst JRPG's at *least* for the GBA. Because Capcom seemed to want to take the hundreds of horrendous design philosophies of the genre and up them to 11.
> Oddly enough being a grind is not one of those issues, but the other ways it makes you advance your game state are impish and infuriating.
> 
> Let me lay out one of the many examples of what I'm talking about in just BN3:
> ...


I would argue that 4.5 is the worst offender.


Judge Spear said:


> Ok, I know I'm still kinda drunk but seriously...
> *what?*
> What the FUCK are you talking about sometimes?


He's a fat dragon and wants to stay fat.


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 20, 2022)

Tutorials
The games that have the best tutorials are the ones you didn't even knew it haved one. Like Half Life 2, if i remember correctly, the game don't teach you that you can throw the saw blade to the dead guys with headcrabs, you discover that after finding out that thoose things could cut out planks obstructing doors. Tutorials are best when they teach you things without directly saying it to you.


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 20, 2022)

Time limits, _time limits, TIME LIMITS, *TIME LIMITS! *_I'm looking at you, Super Mario!


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 22, 2022)

Energy systems in mobile games.  The kind where you can only play a certain number of levels before having to wait hours for your energy to recharge.  It's like they don't want you to play the game.
Also when a game's easy mode is too easy but the mode above it is way too difficult.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 22, 2022)

I hate how in many games the males get all the cool armor, yet us females get the most revealing of armors (metal bras, etc).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2022)

Armor is bad enough.

armor and a crap story?  Ugh, that's a slog...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 22, 2022)

The fact Pokémon still doesn't have a way to skip the tutorial if you already know how to freaking play the darned game


----------



## ben909 (Nov 23, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The fact Pokémon still doesn't have a way to skip the tutorial if you already know how to freaking play the darned game


there are comics about this


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I hate how in many games the males get all the cool armor, yet us females get the most revealing of armors (metal bras, etc).


I'm also annoyed by the armor brassiere. The fact is that statistically most of the players are men. Men often play as female characters to look at their booty while they run for hours from one quest to another. An armored bra is the same. Everyone already knows that such armor is ineffective, but in them the female character is more attractive.

*Play for the mens, be above lust!>:0*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 23, 2022)

<joke> but it's enchanted somehow so it still works, and the bra also reduces damage taken if an arror hits your leg or head</joke>


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 23, 2022)

I don't have many pet peeves when it comes to games, but this one is really annoying. Forced updates for Skyrim which don't fix anything of substance but they throw the modding API out of whack, causing my heavily modified game to stop working altogether.

Sometimes it's getting ridiculous. Earlier in the autumn, an update was released said to improve something with the Chinese characters rendering. Seems like such a minor fix (and how come they didn't notice it earlier throughout the game's 11 years of existence, does it _really_ need patches still at this point?!), but mods obviously stopped working... And if we're to believe one user on Steam, said problem with character rendering remained! Which is corroborated by the fact that there was another update released shortly. 

A forum opinion which I'm inclined to believe was that Bethesda is doing this on purpose, to screw with people using mods from outside of their own limited "Creation Club". However, among the many little wonders of Skyrim-related coding that exist in the wild, there's a page on nexusmods.com which maintains "downgrader patches", bringing the API back into previously working order. The good folks there release such a patch typically within 24 hours from an update. So if Skyrim suddenly stops working, I need to keep calm and wait for a day at most... Lately, I actually managed to manually decline an update in Steam for long enough that the patch was ready.


----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2022)

I understand programming true randomness is very difficult, but I feel the demand and practical application within the video games industry more than warrants this.

I absolutely hate the current commonly used "seed" systems and such where some probabilities are inherently fixed, yet display a probability as though it was a genuine chance. Anyone can test it with just about any game on the market, take a high-probability shot and when it misses reload and take the exact same shot again, repeat thirty times and when 31 "95% chances" to hit all miss it becomes pretty obvious. Even better, take a different shot with someone else and magically the impossible shot can suddenly land. It's not fun.

Some game systems can help work around this by providing alternatives for success and/or by giving the play a reasonably practical means to guarantee a successful hit. Phoenix Point has a dual ring cone of fire for example. The outer ring is the full volume a shot may land in and the inner ring is where a shot should land 50% of the time. The size of these rings are set and cannot increase or decrease in the middle of combat, are generally standardized only differing by character abilities and proficiencies, and are tied to character-weapon interactions. Therefore, it is possible to position both the character and his firing cone in a place where failure is literally impossible. Another easy solution is having no hard cap on success probability. A sufficiently stacked encounter can easily reach (over) 100% with enough planning and strategy, preventing scripted failure.

This is insanely frustrating in games like Battle Brothers. A very difficult and punishing tactical medieval fantasy turn-based game where the chance to hit is hard capped at 5%-95%. meaning the player is always at the mercy of the seed regardless of how skilled his characters are and how pathetic and terrible his opponent is. The number of times I've had a very important 95% miss only to be hit by an enemy 7% is _inebriating_. I get that there is never a truly "100%" in real life, but we're talking a professional fighter who has been fighting to the death nearly every day for his entire adult life and kills multiple people and monsters every single day in-game, making the exact same swings and motions literally hundreds of times to even thousands in a single playthrough, much less in his storied life prior to player control. But somehow the half-starved peasant wearing a sack on his chest was able to dodge this attack and retaliate against this human terminator with little more than improvised weapons and farming tools. Yeah, okay. Don't even get me started on the plot armour some special characters get, dodging ten "30%s" in a row.


----------

